# What the Heck!



## lady323 (Nov 12, 2010)

As some of you know, I am going through a divorce and today I get an email from the soon to be ex asking me if I can “*call our electric company and ask them to get a “customer reference” letter stating how long he’s been a customer and if he’s paid all the bills on time. It seems the USA/Canada immigration needs to verify how long he’s lived at that house, etc.” *

I am so steamed right now as *he* has never paid the electric bill and secondly, I had put his name on the electric bill at his request when he moved in with me 7 years ago as he wanted something to show that he lived in Massachusetts. Once again showing what a sucker/or stupid I am. 

He closed the email saying to *“let him know how long before I can get this.” *

Now I am wondering why immigration would need this unless he’s considering moving there, working there or buying property. Of course he probably won’t tell me if I asked him but at this point I don’t care but it bothers me that he expects me to do things for him and I don’t won’t to but I am having a hard time as it is not in my nature to be mean.

Thoughts?

Thank you


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My thoughts... Do you want your divorce to be a amicable, or do you hope he rots in heck? I wouldn't have a problem doing this for my STBXW, but I have no hard feelings towards her. But if really couldn't care less if I ever saw her again, or really hated her, I'd tell her to take a flying leap. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arked (Mar 2, 2013)

It will move him on faster and get him out of you way why not do it. If it makes no difference in your divorce then why bother. If you need to remain friends then do it.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Out of curiosity... Why can't he do it himself?


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Pbartender said:


> Out of curiosity... Why can't he do it himself?


They may not even let you get that for him if your name isn't on the account.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

vi_bride04 said:


> They may not even let you get that for him if your name isn't on the account.


She DID put his name on the utility bill. But he might not be anymore...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

i wouldn't do it. Ball is in court.. he can do it if he wants it.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It isn't being "mean" not to do everything he requests.

He's an adult so let him do it himself.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

So its sounds as if he is askig you to lie (since he didn't pay the bills) to the utility company so he can handle his immigration status, is that right?
Not a good idea. He's a big boy and needs to handle his own issues.


----------



## Jntrs (Feb 13, 2013)

if hes the one that wanted the divorce, then he can go and do it himself, if he didnt pay any of the bill as you stated, then forget him let him deal with that on his own, he made his bed then he should lay on it


----------

